

The Kindle is Back in Stock at Amazon - vlad
http://www.centernetworks.com/amazon-kindle-in-stock

======
vlad
I hate books because I'm left-handed and they're designed for right-handed
readers. The Kindle is likely not perfect because the scroll is on the right-
hand side, but that's much better.

~~~
thinkcomp
You may be right--I'm right-handed and would have no way of knowing--but
aren't books symmetric?

~~~
phaedrus
The book is symmetrical but the writing - hence, pages - proceed from left to
right. It's most evident when using the thumbs to flip through a book or
magazine. Being left-handed as well, I always flip through magazines
backwards.

~~~
inklesspen
Move to Israel or Japan.

